# 91 stanza xe, what is needed to make fast?



## SquackDiddy (Aug 24, 2004)

sup all, im a newbie. so go easy, he heee, anyways i have a 91 nissan stanza xe 5speed. black. and i was wonderin if its suppose to have a rpm meter? also could i put a sr20det in there? i just got the car so i think the wiring is messed up. when i accel in neutral the mph goes up?wtf? and theres a empty circle thing next to it, on the right side. so is something wrong with that?

my names mackenzie, nice to meet you.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

well my first car was a stanza that was also black and with a 5 spd. i can tell you that no, they do not have tach's; don tknow why. and i would think you can put an sr20det in there...but it would be much easier to put a ka24de in there to replaced the ka24se thats in there now. same engine just with another cam. 

unfortunatly, my stanza failed illinois state emmisions testing and i had to junk it(thats when my adventures with the caravan began) now i have my sentra. oh my, 2 years and 3 cars. what joy.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

for tachometer (RPM meter), go to junkyard and grab a cluster from 90-92 automatic stanza, plugs in just fine, don't forget to swap odometer.

SR20DET from U12 bluebbird bolts on directly, just swap AWD tranny with FWD tranny.

as for the speedo needle acting up, probably the cluster. never experience that, only a tach acting up in the pathfinder. the empty circle next to the speedo is for the tachometer.

go fast goodies:
-header: www.genieheader.com, look for application for 89-93 Nissan Pintara TR-X FWD. Some custom bungs welding necessary if keeping AIV and EGR.
-turbo manifold: go to japanese importer and find a Z18ET exhaust manifold, reshape exhaust port from square to circle
-open element air filter kit: anything that bolts onto 89-93 240SX fits good.
-intake piping: forgot the year, but the 1 for toyota RAV4 fits fine with enough nipples to connect to factory vacumm lines.
-LSD tranny: more agressive final ratio, grab from GXE trim.
-rear disc brake swap: whole rear strut/spindle assy from GXE, otherwise the same from 85-88 maxima will work (swap top mount)
-camshaft: contact PDM racing in Canada.
-radiator: larger core from 89-94 maxima fits fine.
-rear stabilizer: 85-88 maxima suspension techniques for $100 or so (16-17mm), or 91-94 nissan Axxess FWD for $20 (23-24mm unit)
-weight reduction: self explainatory, the less mass to move, the more efficient, the better numbers all around. I've removed 165lbs off mine.
that's all for now.

cosmetic: 
-5 lug swap: parts from 89-94 maxima

for more info, go to:
http://www.teamnse.com (nissan stanza enthusiast page)
http://u12thegrocerygetter.streetracing.org/ (my rarely updated site)


----------



## SquackDiddy (Aug 24, 2004)

so the sr20det will go in with the usdm sr20de parts? like tranny, ecu, maf, etc?


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

not too sure bout the USDM SR20DE ECU... or MAF... fitting the JDM SR20DET, but the trannies are interchangable for sure.

even the pintara (the stanza's double in Australia) got different pin location for the fuel map, and that's with both cars running KA24E.


----------



## SquackDiddy (Aug 24, 2004)

i see, but this one site, heavythrottle.com says that you need to use the usdm sr20 stuff?


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

site opens too slow...I can't stay on waiting.

AFAIK, only the hardware, not electricals.

So: 
you can bolt on a USDM SR20DE tranny to JDM SR20DET
you can bolt on USDM SR20DE intake to JDM SR20DET
you can run USDM SR20DE power steering pump in JDM SR20DET
etc...

But:
you're most likely have to run JDM SR20DET engine bay harness and ECU.

BTW, may I know why you want to put SR20DET in the car?


----------

